# Macanudo Cafe Portofino Cigar Review - Great taste, but bad draw



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I personally disagree with alot of the reviews on the taste of this cigar. I think it had a wonderful mild taste, and very aromatic. The draw on th...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Portofino Cigar Review - Great taste, but bad draw


----------

